# Keeping your Christmas Tree Alive Longer



## Nick (Dec 4, 2011)

Did you get yours yet? Any secrets for keeping them alive longer? I have a high ceiling in my living room and we normally get an ~10' tree, but it usually goes about 3 weeks and then is completely burned out. When I ultimately pull it out of the house, it normally weights about 2 pounds and is completely dried out :lol: 

I've tried the additives to the water and fresh-cutting the trunk, and I make sure the water is always there, but it always seems to just dry out really fast. 

I was considering getting my tree today as I will be away next weekend, but we usually keep it up until about 4 - 5 days after new years, which is > a month from now.


----------



## Sky (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't have the answer....but I have an idea.  We now use a HUGE tree stand which hold a ton more water than the old one.

Still....and here's the challenge...the water gets sucked below the bottom of the fresh cut on the first night.  I "think" that's the trick.....keeping the water above the cut.

Once the bottom is out of the water, the (can't recall the chemistry term for water climbing up small pipettes) is done.  So if you can baby sit that tree.....maybe you win the battle.

Heh....that, and keeping the cats from drinking the water.  :>


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2011)

Don't cut them down. 

Plenty of water, bout all you can do.


----------



## speden (Dec 4, 2011)

Sky said:


> I don't have the answer....but I have an idea.  We now use a HUGE tree stand which hold a ton more water than the old one.
> 
> Still....and here's the challenge...the water gets sucked below the bottom of the fresh cut on the first night.  I "think" that's the trick.....keeping the water above the cut.
> 
> ...



Maybe that's what I've been doing wrong. Letting the water get below the fresh cut on the first night.  I've noticed that the tree seems to stop absorbing water after the first week or so and then dries out fast.  I'll try to babysit it that first night this year and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Nick (Dec 4, 2011)

That's what I read online, it said that if you let the water get below the cut it essentially "scabs over" and then it won't absorb anymore. I find my tree normally only drinks water for 2 - 3 days and then I never need to fill it again... prob b/c it's completely dead haha


----------



## Nick (Dec 4, 2011)

speden said:


> Maybe that's what I've been doing wrong. Letting the water get below the fresh cut on the first night.  I've noticed that the* tree seems to stop absorbing water after the first week or so* and then dries out fast.  I'll try to babysit it that first night this year and see if it makes a difference.



Exactly.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2011)

Sky said:


> Once the bottom is out of the water, the (can't recall the chemistry term for water climbing up small pipettes) is done.



Science for $1,000, Alex.

What is capillary action


----------



## bigbog (Dec 4, 2011)

HAHA..PICS Nick!...trying to grow the _SuperTree_...;-)  I usually just add water, then take it into the woods afterwards...to decay into maybe something useful....$.01


----------



## legalskier (Dec 4, 2011)

We like to cut the tree down in the field ourselves, so it's as fresh as can be. When I get it home I freshcut it, place it in a large bucket of water, and keep it in the garage for a couple of days so it can start to acclimate to warmer indoor temps. Once inside we place it away from any heat source. Obviously, a tree you cut yourself doesn't need as much water as one you buy on a lot which has been drying out for weeks during shipment/display. Our favorite variety is White Fir, commonly called "Concolor." It holds up very well, looks terrific, and has an appealing citrus scent. Unfortunately they're tough to find.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm another advocate for cutting your own at a tree farm.  Here's my last year's Frasier Fir http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg30476  from Jones Tree Farm, Shelton, CT.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2011)

Just keep the root ball intact!!!!


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

I usually like to cut myself but my new house has high ceilings in the living room and I get a 10' tree. I can't find anywhere good nearby for 10' trees that I can self - cut  they are either too thinned out


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> I'm another advocate for cutting your own at a tree farm.  Here's my last year's Frasier Fir http://www.snowjournal.com/page.php?cid=galimg30476  from Jones Tree Farm, Shelton, CT.



i live near Jones Tree Farm.  what a zoo the roads become during the tree season.  saw a big SUV with 4 (FOUR!) trees on top of it over the weekend.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 5, 2011)

I just wrapped a 50-bulb strand of GE Indoor/Outdoor LED bulbs around an arborvitae and a sky pencil holly in front of my cottage.   As the trees grow, I'll just buy more strings of LED bulbs.   It's about 3 watts per strand.   I just leave them plugged in 24x7.


----------



## Nick (Dec 5, 2011)

I actually tried to find leds, for our tree, and everywhere was sold out


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried my boss' trick last year and it worked great.  

He fresh cuts the trunk and gets it into the stand with plenty of water.  Mix a couple cups of sugar into the first day or two's water.  The idea being that the first day is when the cut is freshest and the tree will absorb the most water.  The sugarwater will give the tree some fuel stores for later when it can't get enough nutrients through the cut.

Our tree stayed nice for over a month, even with forced air heating drying the place out.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my tree, now up for 3 days, has already stopped drinking.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure my tree, now up for 3 days, has already stopped drinking.



Try making another fresh cut on the stump.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Try making another fresh cut on the stump.



Where? There is no way I'm pulling the tree down. I can't just make a diagonal cut, can I?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Where? There is no way I'm pulling the tree down. I can't just make a diagonal cut, can I?



Maybe try drilling some holes in the trunk see if it takes some water? Btw I know nothing about trees, I put up an artificial  3' pre decorated/lighted tree.


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it when it's done but it is seriously a pain in the ass.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Btw I know nothing about trees, I put up an artificial  3' pre decorated/lighted tree.




Awesome.  That's about all the holiday spirit I can muster for JC's b-day as well.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 6, 2011)

I usually dip mine in paraffin, then use real candles. Exciting one way or the other.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 6, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I put up an artificial  3' pre decorated/lighted tree.



Wow you go all out with that tree.  All I have is a prelit 2', and I have to put up the ornaments.

I always had a real tree growing up, and with the fresh cut and lots of water it always stayed in good condition well into Jan.

We would fill the stand, and then stick a 2 litre soda bottle upside down in the stand (on the backside of the tree so it was hidden).  When the water level started to drop the water pours out of the bottle refilling the stand.

Now that i live by myself, i just have a fake tree.


----------

